# Phass Tube Amp



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not mine, just think its pretty cool:

PHASS TP4.100 Vacuum Tubes 4CH Car Amplifier TP 4.100 | eBay


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful. Just ssssooooo expensive. At least the shipping fee indicates that the seller knows what it takes to pack that thing.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the guy has 7 of them for sale


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes he does, we dont have a distributor in the US for this?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Yes he does, we dont have a distributor in the US for this?


there is a distributor, on this board actually "buzzman" is the US importer of PHASS. 

the price of that amp strikes me as super cheap first, since its phass, second because it's tube. maybe i'm off, not sure.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well if we are lucky maybe he will chime in with his thoughts.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

the tp 4.75 retails for €1365

I've never heard of the tp 4.100 however. Old model perhaps?


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

I read an article that Buzz had one in his car at one point, need to check his build logs


----------



## WhippingBoy (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe a Chinese knock-off? I know I'm skeptical. Specs call for (4) 15A fuses when 20A fuses have been used in the photos. Could be just a spec change but if you are spending over $1k...........


----------



## WhippingBoy (Dec 21, 2010)

Not even in the best/correct auction locations, either.


----------



## Thumper88 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's an install that uses one...
Mercedes S500 SQ Car Audio - Daily Drivers - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Guys, let me help here. Yes, I used a TP 4.100 at one time in Da Benz. The TP 4.100 was discontinued in late 2010 and replaced by the TP 4.75 in February of last year. Yes, the price asked by the seller in the eBay ad posted above is very cheap for a TP 4.100. But, I don't know this seller and cannot vouch for the legitimacy of the product being offered. The chassis for these amps were assembled in China and then the circuits were modified in Japan by Phass to its specifications before being sold to customers. I can also tell you that concerns about knockoffs in China caused Phass to reexamine how the TP line was produced. So, who knows what you might be getting here if you purchased one of these. In summary, buyer beware.


----------

